# Boxing in basement vent - 1x4 acceptable?



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I am framing around the main HVAC line in my basement. It runs right down the center of the area I am finishing. I am constructing the soffit by attaching a 2x2 to the ceiling, attaching a sheet of OSB at the appropriate height, with a 2x2 nailer along the bottom of the OSB. 

I had intended to connect the 2 sides of the soffit with horizontal 2x4s. However, to save 3/4" headroom, could I use 1x4s in this area? I've been looking around and haven't found a definitive answer. For that matter, could I just face the bottom of the soffit with OSB?

Not trying to short-cut or save material cost, was just wondering about saving a little headroom under this HVAC line, since it runs right through the to-be-finished space.

I attached an example picture.


----------

